# Car Service



## bry1975 (Feb 6, 2004)

Hi there,

My 2002 Renault Clio has clocked up 50,000 miles travelled so far, what would a good garage service entail?

Regards

Bry


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

I guess it really depends which version it is and when it was last serviced.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

All manufacturers vary on what they do at what intervals. Ford, for eg, go 30,000 between spark plug changes now but still 10,000 for oil.

I'll look on my work laptop and see what info I have, what model and engine is it?


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

I seem to remember its the 1.8 Repetetive Strain Injury version


----------



## cujimmy (Aug 27, 2003)

bry1975 said:


> Hi there,
> 
> My 2002 Renault Clio has clocked up 50,000 miles travelled so far, what would a good garage service entail?
> 
> ...


Fit new car to interior mirror?


----------

